# here are some pics of my babies



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

i raised from eggs i dont have any pics of the eggs or fry i dont think? but here are some of the juvies! ill see if i have any eggs or fry pics kickin round


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, did you raise the parents?


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

nice schoal ya got there


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice shoal. Looks like you got some ones that are really taking off in size.. What size tank??


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Good job !!
Feedings must be fun to watch...


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Moondemon said:


> Good job !!
> Feedings must be fun to watch...


i agree... lose any due to canablism yet?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome shoal you got going on.
nice work on raising them so far
what are your plans for them?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking deadly and NICE pics you seem to be another nemesis of mine that takes beauties when I cant get crap pics on a good day!!!!! Very very nice and keep us posted on updates cause you got a really nice shoal going right now !!!!!


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

i got the parents when they were about this size i had 10 all toghether i lost 7 do to a freak power outage before i lost them they had laid eggs 3 times this is the 3rd batch finally got the hang of it lol 3rd time round they are in a 55 gallon at the moment the ones that are left are what i raised from eggs i did lose a few along the way i lost 1 to cannabilism that im aware of there are a few with chunks missing i try to keep them well fed to keep aggresion down feedings 6-8 times a day water changes 3-4 times a week 50% im hoping to grow them out and replace the 7 i lost i have a 125 gallon and a 55 gallon so im not sure ill be able to keep them all would love to if i could get them all to fit toghether im hoping to get another breeding pair out of this batch to mix with the 3 i have now so i can continue to breed be a while before these guys are ready... but deffinatley a fun experiance!!! thanks for all your help guys couldnt have done it with out ya!


----------



## KENNYBLAST2005 (Apr 9, 2009)

very nice set up. u da man!


----------

